# голоса фирмы Binci



## bombastic (25 Янв 2014)

Binci - известный ученик мастера Саббатини.
Все, у кого на инструменте его голоса, или вы долго на нем играли и не по наслышке знаете, что это - просьба описать ваши ощущения!

Сам я играл на голосах Cognoni, (на просто космическом Pigini Mythos) и честно признаться, по мягкости и тембру они очень напоминают "Черновский" юпитер, только с итальянским акцентом. Остальные голоса я "капитально" не изучал, т.ч. можно сравнивать и с ними, если вы уверены.

Итак - Binci, что это за голоса?


----------



## Jupiter (26 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:


> Итак - Binci, что это за голоса?



Да хорошие голоса (для аккордеона). Собственно, что сделал Бинчи: он делает голоса Саббатини.То есть, тип МАНО,нормальный Саббатини,проверенные голоса десятилетиями..Нет риска, НО что бы они назывались "Бинчи" и имели отличия от Саббатинни, он на низких голосах(бас,октава в левой, фагот- все нижние в правой) сбоку рамки голоса сверлит дырочку. При резком акценте на "Sf" голос не "захлёбывается и не запирает",ответ на низах лучше.Вот и весь Бинчи(читай Саббатини). И из за этих дырочек цена на комплект голосов у Бинчи выростает сразу на 800 евро( в среднем,комплект голосов типа Мано,то есть,ручная наклёпка и доводка, голос- шведская сталь ,толщиной до обработки не менее 6 мм.,рамка- самолётная дюраль плотностью не ниже 160кг на см2 стоит от 1300 до 1500 евро у итальянцев,при постоянной работе и заказах эта цена значительно ниже за комплект,например ,на 45/47 клавиш).
А голоса Бинчи...Это тренд, модно сейчас. .Но воздуха такой инструмент "просит" больше... и конкретно больше...


----------



## ze_go (26 Янв 2014)

Jupiter писал:


> голос- шведская сталь ,толщиной до обработки не менее 6 мм.,


видимо , 0,6 всё таки


----------



## Jupiter (27 Янв 2014)

ze_go писал:


> видимо , 0,6 всё таки


Да, конечно ,Володя.извиниясь.0,6...листовая сталь...


----------



## bombastic (27 Янв 2014)

спасибо большое! убедительный ответ. интересно только, сколько такие голоса "едят" на скандалли консерваторио =)


----------



## bombastic (28 Янв 2014)

___


----------



## vev (29 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:


> сколько такие голоса "едят" на скандалли консерваторио =)



Простите, а как можно ответить на Ваш вопрос? В каких единицах измерить скорость движение меха? Наверное можно чисто интуитивно сказать, что с такими-то голосами расход чуть-чуть больше, чем с другими, но насколько все это настолько субъективно


----------



## bombastic (29 Янв 2014)

ну к примеру - на 2 форте меха хватает на 2 такта, на 4.
гораздо объективней всё=)

некоторые на cognoni, artigiani на громком нюансе страницу сыграть успевают. просто не могу выбрать между производителями аккордеонов, вот и все муки.
Ищу лучшее между топ версиями скандалли, бугари, пиджини.
причем последний по тембру меня не устраивает немного. писклявый какой то, сухой и трескучий, а бас неоправданно глух


----------



## Jupiter (29 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:


> Ищу лучшее между топ версиями скандалли, бугари, пиджини.


Пиджини в течении 7-10 лет делала голоса сама- видимо Вы и слышали "писклявый какой то, сухой и трескучий, а бас неоправданно глух", к этому бы я добавил эпитеты прямой и плоский, совершенно без полёта звук...
не знаю с кем они работают в последние два года, но не думаю,что чем то по звуку Пиджини отличается от других брэндов. Надо знать заранее чьи там голоса... Итальянцы в массовом производстве не стабильны.То есть,в течении года Армоничи делал хорошие МАНО, потом как то провал...о cognoni, artigiani могу сказать,что завышена цена а качество оставляет желать лучшего.


----------

